# O sistema solar e o que o compõe!



## Teles (20 Fev 2013 às 23:19)

Boas decidi criar este tópico para ajudar a esclarecer algumas duvidas sobre o sistema solar e também para que os mais entendidos na matéria possam ajudar em duvidas que vão surgindo.

O Sistema Solar é constituído pelo conjunto de corpos celestes que orbitam o Sol e que, portanto, estão sob sua influência gravitacional. De entre esses corpos, os maiores são os planetas, que totalizam oito, seguidos pelos cinco planetas anões (planetoides), vários satélites naturais e inúmeros outros corpos menores, como asteroides e cometas.




O Sol (do latim sol, Solis) é a estrela central do Sistema Solar. Todos os outros corpos do Sistema Solar, como planetas, planetas anões, asteroides, cometas e poeira, bem como todos os satélites associados a estes corpos, giram ao seu redor. Responsável por 99,86% da massa do Sistema Solar, o Sol possui uma massa 332 900 vezes maior que a da Terra, e um volume 1 300 000 vezes maior que o do nosso planeta.[13]
A distância da Terra ao Sol é de cerca de 150 milhões de quilómetros, ou 1 unidade astronômica (UA). Na verdade, esta distância varia com o ano, de um mínimo de 147,1 milhões de quilómetros (0,9833 UA) no perélio (ou periélio) a um máximo de 152,1 milhões de quilômetros (1,017 UA) no afélio, em torno de 4 de julho. A luz solar demora aproximadamente 8 minutos e 18 segundos para chegar à Terra. Energia do Sol na forma de luz solar é armazenada em glicose por organismos vivos através da fotossíntese, processo do qual, direta ou indiretamente, dependem todos os seres vivos que habitam nosso planeta. A energia do Sol também é responsável pelos fenômenos meteorológicos e o clima na Terra.
É composto primariamente de hidrogênio (74% de sua massa, ou 92% de seu volume) e hélio (24% da massa solar, 7% do volume solar), com traços de outros elementos, incluindo ferro, níquel, oxigênio, silício, enxofre, magnésio, néon, cálcio e crômio.
Possui a classe espectral de G2V: G2 indica que a estrela possui uma temperatura de superfície de aproximadamente 5 780 K, o que lhe confere uma cor branca (apesar de ser visto como amarelo no céu terrestre, o que se deve à dispersão dos raios na atmosfera); O V (5 em números romanos) na classe espectral indica que o Sol, como a maioria das estrelas, faz parte da sequência principal. Isto significa que o astro gera sua energia através da fusão de núcleos de hidrogênio para a formação de hélio. Existem mais de 100 milhões de estrelas da classe G2 na Via Láctea. Considerada anteriormente uma estrela pequena, acredita-se atualmente que o Sol seja mais brilhante do que 85% das estrelas da Via Láctea, sendo a maioria dessas anãs vermelhas. O espectro do Sol contém linhas espectrais de metais ionizados e neutros, bem como linhas de hidrogênio muito fracas.
A coroa solar expande-se continuamente no espaço, criando o vento solar, uma corrente de partículas carregadas que estende-se até a Heli pausa, a cerca de 100 UA do Sol. A bolha no meio interestelar formada pelo vento solar, a heliosfera, é a maior estrutura contínua do Sistema Solar.
O Sol orbita em torno do centro da Via Láctea, atravessando no momento a Nuvem Interestelar local de gás de alta temperatura, no interior do Braço de Órion da Via Láctea, entre os braços maiores Perseus e Sagitário. Das 50 estrelas mais próximas do Sistema Solar, num raio de até 17 anos-luz da Terra, o Sol é a quarta maior em massa. Diferentes valores de magnitude absoluta foram dados para o Sol, como, por exemplo, 4,85, e 4,81. O Sol orbita o centro da Via Láctea a uma distância de cerca de 24 a 26 mil anos-luz do centro galáctico, movendo-se geralmente na direção de Cygnus e completando uma órbita entre 225 a 250 milhões de anos (um ano galáctico). A estimativa mais recente e precisa da velocidade orbital do sol é da ordem de 251 km/s.
Visto que a Via Láctea move-se na direção da constelação Hidra, com uma velocidade de 550 km/s, a velocidade do Sol relativa à radiação cósmica de fundo em micro-ondas é de 370 km/s, na direção da constelação Crater.




OS PLANETAS DO SISTEMA SOLAR!

Mercúrio é o menor e mais interno planeta do Sistema Solar, orbitando o Sol a cada 87,969 dias terrestres. Sua órbita tem a maior excentricidade e seu eixo apresenta a menor inclinação em relação ao plano da órbita dentre todos os planetas do Sistema Solar. Mercúrio completa três rotações em torno de seu eixo a cada duas órbitas. O periélio da órbita de Mercúrio apresenta uma precessão de 43 segundos de arco por século, um fenômeno explicado somente no século XX pela Teoria da Relatividade Geral formulada por Albert Einstein. Sua aparência é brilhante quando observado da Terra, tendo uma magnitude aparente que varia de −2,6 a 5,7, embora não seja facilmente observado pois sua separação angular do Sol é de apenas 28,3º. Uma vez que Mercúrio normalmente se perde no intenso brilho solar, exceto em eclipses solares, só pode ser observado a olho nu durante o crepúsculo matutino ou vespertino.
Comparado a outros planetas, pouco se sabe a respeito de Mercúrio, pois telescópios em solo terrestre revelam apenas um crescente iluminado com detalhes limitados. As duas primeiras naves espaciais a explorar o planeta foram a Mariner 10, que mapeou aproximadamente 45% da superfície do planeta entre 1974 e 1975, e a MESSENGER, que mapeou outros 30% da superfície durante um sobrevoo em 14 de janeiro de 2008. O último sobrevoo ocorreu em setembro de 2009 e a nave entrou em órbita do planeta em 18 de março de 2011, quando começou a mapear o restante do planeta, numa missão com duração nominal de um ano terrestre.
Mercúrio tem uma aparência similar à da Lua com crateras de impacto e planícies lisas, não possuindo satélites naturais nem uma atmosfera substancial. Entretanto, diferentemente da Lua, possui uma grande quantidade de ferro no núcleo que gera um campo magnético, cuja intensidade é cerca de 1% da intensidade do campo magnético da Terra. É um planeta excecionalmente denso devido ao tamanho relativo de seu núcleo. A temperatura em sua superfície varia de 90 a 700 K (−183 °C a 427 °C). O ponto subsolar é a região mais quente e o fundo das crateras perto dos polos as regiões mais frias.
As primeiras observações registradas de Mercúrio datam pelo menos do primeiro milênio antes de Cristo. Antes do século IV a.C., astrônomos gregos acreditavam que se tratasse de dois objetos distintos: um visível no nascer do sol, ao qual chamavam Apolo, e outro visível ao pôr-do-sol, chamado de Hermes. O nome em português para o planeta provém da Roma Antiga, onde o astro recebeu o nome do deus romano Mercúrio, que tinha na mitologia grega o nome de Hermes.





Vénus é o segundo planeta do Sistema Solar em ordem de distância a partir do Sol, orbitando-o a cada 224,7 dias. Recebeu seu nome em homenagem à deusa romana do amor e da beleza Vénus, equivalente a Afrodite. Depois da Lua, é o objeto mais brilhante do céu noturno, atingindo uma magnitude aparente de -4,6, o suficiente para produzir sombras. Como Vénus se encontra mais próximo do Sol do que a Terra, ele pode ser visto aproximadamente na mesma direção do Sol (sua maior elongação é de 47,8°). Vénus atinge seu brilho máximo algumas horas antes da alvorada ou depois do ocaso, sendo por isso conhecido como a estrela da manhã (Estrela d'Alva) ou estrela da tarde (Vésper); também é chamado Estrela do Pastor.
Vénus é considerado um planeta do tipo terrestre ou telúrico, chamado com frequência de planeta irmão da Terra, já que ambos são similares quanto ao tamanho, massa e composição. Vénus é coberto por uma camada opaca de nuvens de ácido sulfúrico altamente reflexivas, impedindo que a sua superfície seja vista do espaço na luz visível. Ele possui a mais densa atmosfera entre todos os planetas terrestres do Sistema Solar, constituída principalmente de dióxido de carbono. Vénus não possui um ciclo do carbono para fixar o carbono em rochas ou outros componentes da superfície, nem parece ter qualquer vida orgânica para absorvê-lo como biomassa. Acredita-se que no passado Vénus possuía oceanos como os da Terra, que se evaporaram quando a temperatura se elevou, restando uma paisagem desértica, seca e poeirenta, com muitas pedras em forma de placas. A água provavelmente se dissociou e, devido à inexistência de um campo magnético, o hidrogénio foi arrastado para o espaço interplanetário pelo vento solar. A pressão atmosférica na superfície do planeta é 92 vezes a da Terra.
A superfície venusiana foi objeto de especulação até que alguns dos seus segredos foram revelados pela ciência planetária no século XX. Ele foi finalmente mapeado em detalhes pelo Projeto Magellan em 1990-91. O solo apresenta evidências de extenso vulcanismo e o enxofre na atmosfera pode indicar que houve algumas erupções recentes. Entretanto, a falta de evidência de fluxo de lava acompanhando algumas das caldeiras visíveis permanece um enigma. O planeta possui poucas crateras de impacto, demonstrando que a superfície é relativamente jovem, com idade de aproximadamente 300-600 milhões de anos. Não há evidência de placas tectónicas, possivelmente porque a crosta é muito forte para ser reduzida, sem água para torná-la menos viscosa. Em vez disso, Vénus pode perder seu calor interno em eventos periódicos de reposição da superfície.





A Terra é o terceiro planeta mais próximo do Sol, o mais denso e o quinto maior dos oito planetas do Sistema Solar. É também o maior dos quatro planetas telúricos. É por vezes designada como Mundo ou Planeta Azul. Lar de milhões de espécies de seres vivos, incluindo os humanos, a Terra é o único corpo celeste onde é conhecida a existência de vida. O planeta formou-se há 4,54 bilhões (mil milhões) de anos, e a vida surgiu na sua superfície um bilhão de anos depois. Desde então, a biosfera terrestre alterou significativamente a atmosfera e outros fatores abióticos do planeta, permitindo a proliferação de organismos aeróbicos, bem como a formação de uma camada de ozono, a qual, em conjunto com o campo magnético terrestre, bloqueia radiação solar prejudicial, permitindo a vida no planeta. As propriedades físicas do planeta, bem como a sua história geológica e órbita, permitiram que a vida persistisse durante este período. Acredita-se que a Terra poderá suportar vida durante pelo menos outros 500 milhões de anos.
A sua superfície exterior está dividida em vários segmentos rígidos, chamados placas tectónicas, que migram sobre a superfície terrestre ao longo de milhões de anos. Cerca de 71% da superfície da Terra está coberta por oceanos de água salgada, com o restante consistindo de continentes e ilhas, os quais contêm muitos lagos e outros corpos de água que contribuem para a hidrosfera. Não se conhece a existência de água no estado líquido em equilíbrio, necessária à manutenção da vida como a conhecemos, na superfície de qualquer outro planeta. Os polos geográficos da Terra encontram-se maioritariamente cobertos por mantos de gelo ou por banquisas. O interior da Terra permanece ativo, com um manto espesso e relativamente sólido, um núcleo externo líquido que gera um campo magnético, e um núcleo interno sólido, composto sobretudo por ferro.
A Terra interage com outros objetos no espaço, em particular com o Sol e a Lua. No presente, a Terra orbita o Sol uma vez por cada 366,26 rotações sobre o seu próprio eixo, o que equivale a 365,26 dias solares ou um ano sideral. O eixo de rotação da Terra possui uma inclinação de 23,4° em relação à perpendicular ao seu plano orbital, produzindo variações sazonais na superfície do planeta com período igual a um ano tropical (365,24 dias solares).





Marte é o quarto planeta a contar do Sol e é o último dos quatro planetas telúricos no sistema solar, situando-se entre a Terra e a cintura de asteroides, a 1,5 UA do Sol (ou seja, a uma vez e meia a distância da Terra ao Sol). De noite, aparece como uma estrela vermelha, razão por que os antigos romanos lhe deram o nome de Marte, o deus da guerra. Os chineses, coreanos e japoneses chamam-lhe "Estrela de Fogo", baseando-se nos cinco elementos da filosofia tradicional oriental. Executa uma volta em torno do Sol em 687 dias terrestres (quase 2 anos terrestres). Marte é um planeta com algumas afinidades com a Terra: tem um dia com uma duração muito próxima do dia terrestre e o mesmo número de estações.
Marte tem calotas polares que contêm água e dióxido de carbono gelados, o maior vulcão conhecido do sistema solar - o Olympus Moons, um desfiladeiro imenso, planícies, antigos leitos de rios secos, tendo sido recentemente descoberto um lago gelado. Os primeiros observadores modernos interpretaram aspetos da morfologia superficial de Marte de forma ilusória, que contribuíram para conferir ao planeta um estatuto quase mítico: primeiro foram os canais; depois as pirâmides, o rosto humano esculpido, e a região de Hellas no sul de Marte que parecia que, sazonalmente, se enchia de vegetação, o que levou a imaginar a existência de marcianos com uma civilização desenvolvida. Hoje sabemos que poderia ter existido água abundante em Marte e que formas de vida primitiva podem, de facto, ter surgido.





Júpiter é o maior planeta do Sistema Solar, tanto em diâmetro quanto em massa e é o quinto mais próximo do Sol. Possui menos de um milésimo da massa solar, contudo tem 2,5 vezes a massa de todos os outros planetas em conjunto. É um planeta gasoso junto com Saturno, Úrano e Neptuno. Estes quatro planetas são por vezes chamados de planetas jupiterianos ou planetas jovianos. Júpiter é um dos quatro gigantes gasosos, isto é, não é composto primariamente de matéria sólida.
Júpiter é composto principalmente de hidrogênio e hélio. O planeta também pode possuir um núcleo composto por elementos mais pesados. Por causa de sua rotação rápida, de cerca de dez horas, ele possui o formato de uma esfera oblata. Sua atmosfera é dividida em diversas faixas, em várias latitudes, resultando em turbulência e tempestades onde as faixas se encontram. Uma dessas tempestades é a Grande Mancha Vermelha, uma das características visíveis de Júpiter mais conhecidas e proeminentes, cuja existência data do século XVII,[12] com ventos de até 500 km/h e possuindo um diâmetro transversal duas vezes maior do que a Terra.
Júpiter é observável a olho nu, com uma magnitude aparente máxima de -2,8, sendo no geral o quarto objeto mais brilhante no céu, depois do Sol, da Lua e de Vênus. Por vezes, Marte aparenta ser mais brilhante do que Júpiter. O planeta era conhecido por astrônomos de tempos antigos e era associado com as crenças mitológicas e religiosas de várias culturas. Os romanos nomearam o planeta de Júpiter, um deus de sua mitologia.
Júpiter possui um tênue sistema de anéis, e uma poderosa magnetosfera. Possui pelo menos 64 satélites, dos quais se destacam os quatro descobertos por Galileu Galilei em 1610: Ganímedes, o maior do Sistema Solar, Calisto, Io e Europa, os três primeiros são mais massivos que a Lua, sendo que Ganímedes possui um diâmetro maior que o do planeta Mercúrio.






Saturno é o sexto planeta do Sistema Solar, com uma órbita localizada entre as órbitas de Júpiter e Úrano. É o segundo maior planeta, após Júpiter, sendo um dos planetas gasosos do Sistema Solar, porém o de menor densidade, tanto que se existisse um oceano grande o bastante, Saturno flutuaria nele. Seu aspeto mais característico é seu brilhante sistema de anéis, o único visível da Terra. Seu nome provém do deus romano Saturno. Faz parte dos denominados planetas exteriores.
Saturno é um planeta gasoso, principalmente composto de hidrogênio (97%), com uma pequena proporção de hélio e outros elementos. Seu interior consiste de um pequeno núcleo rochoso e gelo, cercado por uma espessa camada de hidrogênio metálico e uma camada externa de gases. A atmosfera externa tem uma aparência suave, embora a velocidade do vento em Saturno possa chegar a 1.800 km/h, significativamente tão rápido como os de Júpiter, mas não tão rápidos como os de Neptuno. Saturno tem um campo magnético planetário intermediário entre as forças da Terra e o poderoso campo ao redor de Júpiter.
Antes da invenção do telescópio, Saturno era o mais distante dos planetas conhecidos. A olho nu não parecia ser luminoso. O primeiro ao observar seus anéis foi Galileu em 1610, porém devido à baixa inclinação de seus anéis e à baixa resolução de seu telescópio lhe fizeram pensar a princípio que se tratava de grandes luas. Christiaan Huygens com melhores meios de observação pode em 1659 visualizar com clareza os anéis. James Clerk Maxwell em 1859 demonstrou matematicamente que os anéis não poderiam ser um único objeto sólido, sendo que deveriam ser um agrupamento de milhões de partículas de menor tamanho.
O movimento de rotação em volta do seu eixo demora cerca de 10,5 horas, e cada revolução ao redor do Sol leva 29 anos terrestres.
Tem um número elevado de satélites, 61 descobertos até então, e está cercado por um complexo de anéis concêntricos, composto por dezenas de anéis individuais separados por intervalos, estando o mais exterior destes situado a 138 000 km do centro do planeta geralmente compostos por restos de meteoros e cristais de gelo. Alguns deles têm o tamanho de uma casa.
Saturno é um esferoide oblato (achatado nos pólos) - seus diâmetros polares e equatoriais variam por quase 10% (120 536 km contra 108 728 km). Este é o resultado de sua rápida rotação. Na linha do equador é notável uma pequena saliência, devido à velocidade de rotação. Os outros planetas gasosos também são oblatos, mas em um menor grau. Saturno é o único do sistema solar que é menos denso que a água, com uma densidade média de 0,69 g/cm³.





Úrano (português brasileiro) ou Úrano (português europeu) é o sétimo planeta a partir do Sol, o terceiro maior e o quarto mais massivo dos oito planetas do Sistema Solar. Foi nomeado em homenagem ao deus grego do céu, Úrano, o pai de Cronos (Saturno) e o avô de Zeus (Júpiter). Embora seja visível a olho nu em boas condições de visualização, não foi reconhecido pelos astrônomos antigos como um planeta devido a seu pequeno brilho e lenta órbita. William Herschel anunciou sua descoberta em 13 de maio de 1781, expandindo as fronteiras do Sistema Solar pela primeira vez na história moderna. Úrano foi também o primeiro planeta descoberto por meio de um telescópio.
Úrano tem uma composição similar à de Neptuno, e ambos possuem uma composição química diferente da dos maiores gigantes gasosos, Júpiter e Saturno. Como tal, os astrônomos algumas vezes os colocam em uma categoria separada, os "gigantes de gelo". A atmosfera de Úrano, embora similar às de Júpiter e Saturno em sua composição primária de hidrogênio e hélio, contém mais "gelos" tais como água, amônia e metano, assim como traços de hidrocarbonetos. É a mais fria atmosfera planetária no Sistema Solar, com uma temperatura mínima de 49 K (–224 °C). Tem uma complexa estrutura de nuvens em camadas, e acredita-se que a água forma as nuvens mais baixas, e metano as mais exteriores. Em contraste, seu interior é formado principalmente por gelo e rochas.
Como os outros planetas gigantes, Úrano tem um sistema de anéis, uma magnetosfera e vários satélites naturais. O sistema uraniano tem uma configuração única entre os planetas porque seu eixo de rotação é inclinado para o lado, quase no plano de translação do planeta. Portanto, seus polos norte e sul estão quase situados onde seria o equador nos outros planetas. Em 1986, imagens da sonda Voyager 2 mostraram Úrano como um planeta virtualmente sem características na luz visível, ao contrário dos outros planetas gigantes que contêm faixas de nuvens e grandes tempestades.[Entretanto, observações terrestres têm mostrado sinais de mudanças sazonais e aumento da atividade meteorológica nos últimos anos à medida que Úrano se aproximou do equinócio. A velocidade de vento no planeta pode alcançar 250 metros por segundo (900 km/h).





Neptuno (português europeu) ou Neptuno (português brasileiro) (AO 1990: Neptuno ou Neptuno) é o oitavo planeta do Sistema Solar, e o último, em ordem de afastamento a partir do Sol, desde a reclassificação de Plutão para a categoria de planeta-anão, em 2006, que era o último dos planetas. É, tal como a Terra, conhecido como o "Planeta Azul", mas não devido à presença de água. Neptuno recebeu o nome do deus romano dos mares. É o quarto maior planeta em diâmetro, e o terceiro maior em massa. Neptuno tem 17 vezes a massa da Terra e é ligeiramente mais maciço do que Úrano, que tem cerca de 15 vezes a massa da Terra e é menos denso. O seu símbolo astronômico é, uma versão estilizada do tridente do deus Neptuno.
Descoberto em 23 de Setembro de 1846, Neptuno foi o primeiro planeta encontrado por uma previsão matemática, em vez de uma observação empírica. Inesperadas mudanças na órbita de Úrano levaram os astrónomos a deduzir que sua órbita estava sujeita a perturbação gravitacional por um planeta desconhecido. Subsequentemente, Neptuno foi encontrado, a um grau da posição prevista. A sua maior lua, Tritão, foi descoberta pouco tempo depois, mas nenhuma das outras 12 luas do planeta foram descobertas antes do século XX. Neptuno foi visitado por uma única sonda espacial, Voyager 2, que voou pelo planeta em 25 de Agosto de 1989.
A composição de Neptuno é semelhante à composição de Úrano, e ambos têm composições diferentes das dos maiores gigantes gasosos Júpiter e Saturno. A atmosfera de Neptuno, apesar de ser semelhante à de Júpiter e de Saturno por ser composta basicamente de hidrogénio e hélio, juntamente com os habituais vestígios de hidrocarbonetos e, possivelmente, nitrogénio, contém uma percentagem mais elevada de "gelos", tais como água, amónia e metano. Como tal, os astrónomos por vezes colocam-nos numa categoria separada, os "gigantes de gelo". Em contraste, o interior de Neptuno é composto principalmente de gelo e rochas, como o de Úrano. Existem traços de metano nas regiões ultraperiféricas que contribuem, em parte, para a aparência azul do planeta.
Em oposição à relativamente monótona atmosfera de Úrano, a atmosfera de Neptuno é notável pelos seus padrões climáticos ativos e visíveis. Neptuno tem os ventos mais fortes de qualquer planeta no sistema solar, que podem chegar a atingir os 2100 quilómetros por hora. Na altura do voo da Voyager 2, por exemplo, o seu hemisfério sul possuía uma Grande Mancha Escura, comparável à Grande Mancha Vermelha de Júpiter. A temperatura na alta atmosfera é geralmente próxima de -218 °C (55,1 K), um dos mais frios do sistema solar, devido à sua grande distância do sol. A temperatura no centro da Neptuno é de cerca de 7000 °C (7270 K)[10][11], o que é comparável à da superfície do Sol e semelhante à encontrada no centro da maioria dos outros planetas do sistema solar. Neptuno tem um pequeno e fragmentado sistema de anéis, que pode ter sido detetado durante a década de 1960, mas só foi confirmado indiscutivelmente pela Voyager 2.






SATÉLITES NATURAIS DO SISTEMA SOLAR!

Um satélite natural ou lua (em letra minúscula) ou ainda planeta secundário é um corpo celeste que orbita um planeta ou outro corpo menor. Dessa forma, o termo satélite natural poderia se referir a planetas anões orbitando a uma estrela, ou até uma galáxia anã orbitando uma galáxia maior. Porém, ele é normalmente um sinônimo de lua, usado para identificar satélites não artificiais de planetas, planetas anões ou corpos menores. Por exemplo, a Lua é o satélite natural da Terra.
Em setembro de 2011, havia 375 objetos no Sistema Solar classificados como luas. Dentre esses, 169 orbitam planetas e 206 orbitam planetas anões e corpos menores.
Porém, algumas luas são maiores que alguns planetas principais, como Ganímedes e Titã, satélites de Júpiter e Saturno, respetivamente, que são maiores que Mercúrio. Assim sendo estes satélites, se não orbitassem planetas, seriam eles mesmos planetas. Apesar disso, existem outros satélites que são muito menores e têm menos de 5 km de diâmetro, como várias luas do planeta Júpiter.

 Lua (do latim Luna) é o único satélite natural da Terra, situando-se a uma distância de cerca de 384.405 km do nosso planeta. Seu perigeu máximo é de 356.577 km, e seu apogeu máximo é de 406.655 km.
Segundo a última contagem, mais de 150 luas povoam o sistema solar: Neptuno é cercado por 13 delas; Úrano por 27; Saturno tem 60; Júpiter é o que tem mais até então e possui 64. A Lua terrestre não é a maior de todo o Sistema Solar - Ganimedes, uma das luas de Júpiter, é a maior  - mas nossa Lua continua sendo a maior proporcionalmente em relação ao seu planeta. Com mais de 1/4 do tamanho da Terra e 1/6 de sua gravidade, é o único corpo celeste visitado por seres humanos e onde a NASA (sigla em inglês de Nacional Aeronautics and Space Administration) pretende implantar bases permanentes.
Visto da Terra, o satélite apresenta fases e exibe sempre a mesma face (situação designada como acoplamento de maré), fato que gerou inúmeras especulações a respeito do popularmente e incorretamente nomeado lado escuro da Lua, que na verdade fica iluminado quando estamos no período chamado de Lua nova, sendo pois corretamente nomeado lado oculto da lua. Seu período de rotação é igual ao período de translação. A Lua não tem atmosfera e apresenta, embora muito escassa, água no estado sólido (em forma de cristais de gelo). Não tendo atmosfera, não há erosão e a superfície da Lua mantém-se intacta durante milhões de anos. É apenas afetada pelas colisões com meteoritos.
É a principal responsável pelos efeitos de maré que ocorrem na Terra, em seguida vem o Sol, com uma participação menor. Pode-se dizer do efeito de maré aqui na Terra como sendo a tendência de os oceanos acompanharem o movimento orbital da Lua, sendo que esse efeito causa um atrito com o fundo dos oceanos, atrasando o movimento de rotação da Terra cerca de 0,002 s por século, e, como consequência, a Lua se afasta de nosso planeta em média 3 cm por ano.
A Lua é, proporcionalmente, o maior satélite natural do nosso Sistema Solar. Sua massa é tão significativa em relação à massa da Terra que o eixo de rotação do sistema Terra-Lua encontra-se muito longe do eixo central de rotação da Terra. Alguns astrônomos usam este argumento para afirmar que vivemos em um dos componentes de um planeta duplo, mas a maioria discorda, uma vez que para que um sistema planetário seja duplo é necessário que seu eixo de rotação esteja fora dos dois corpos.




Luas de Marte:

Deimos (em grego: terror),é a menor e mais afastada das duas luas de Marte. É, também, a menor lua reconhecida do Sistema Solar. Deimos tem um raio médio de 6.2 km e uma velocidade de escape de 5.6 m/s (20 km/h). Além disso, a lua leva 30.3 horas para girar em torno de Marte com uma velocidade orbital de 1.35 km/s.
A lua foi descoberta – junto com Fobos, o outro satélite de Marte – em agosto de 1877 por Asaph Hall e fotografado pela Viking 1 em 1977. Deimos tem um formato bastante irregular e acredita-se que se trate de um asteroide que foi perturbado de sua órbita por Júpiter e que acabou por ser capturado pela gravidade de Marte, passando a ser seu satélite.
O nome Deimos(pânico) vem de uma figura mitologia grega e é um dos três filhos de Ares (Marte na mitologia romana) e Afrodite.





Fobos é uma das duas luas de Marte. É a maior e a mais próxima lua de Marte. Com um raio médio de 11,1 km, Fobos é 7,4 vezes mais massivo que que a outra lua marciana Deimos. Fobos foi descoberto por Asaph Hall em 18 de Agosto de 1877, justamente seis dias após a descoberta de seu parceiro Deimos. Seu nome vem da Grécia antiga e significa medo. Na mitologia grega, Fobos era filho de Ares(Marte na mitologia romana) e Afrodite.
Fobos é, em todo o Sistema Solar, o satélite que orbita mais próximo do planeta-mãe: menos de seis mil quilômetros acima da superfície marciana. Encontra-se, por isso, abaixo da órbita síncrona para Marte. Por esse motivo, a sua órbita vai descendo a um ritmo de 1,8 m por século. Assim, dentro de 50 milhões de anos pode ocorrer uma de duas coisas: ou Fobos se despenha sobre Marte ou, o que é mais provável, antes que isso aconteça as forças gravitacionais destruirão o satélite criando um anel à volta de Marte.
Os astrônomos supõem que o satélite era provavelmente um asteroide que foi capturado pela força de gravidade do planeta. A outra lua Deimos e também algumas luas de Neptuno, acreditam-se também que eram asteroides que foram capturados.




Luas de Júpiter:

Júpiter possui 66 satélites confirmados,[nota 1] o maior número "seguro" de satélites entre os oito planetas do Sistema Solar. Os quatro satélites mais massivos, os satélites de Galileu, foram descobertos em 1610 por Galileu Galilei, e foram os primeiros objetos descobertos pela humanidade em órbita de outro corpo que não a Terra ou o Sol. Desde o final do século XX, vários satélites menores foram descobertos, todos recebendo nomes de amantes, conquistas ou filhas do Deus romano Júpiter, ou do equivalente grego, Zeus. Os quatro satélites de Galileu são facilmente os maiores satélites em órbita do planeta, com os outros 62 satélites, mais os anéis de Júpiter, sendo responsáveis por apenas 0,003% da massa em torno do planeta.
Oito dos satélites de Júpiter são regulares, com órbitas prógradas e quase circulares, de baixa inclinação em respeito ao plano equatorial de Júpiter. Os satélites de Galileu estão em equilíbrio hidrostático, e seriam considerados planetas anões se estivessem em órbita em torno do Sol. Os outros quatro satélites regulares são muito menores e mais próximos do planeta, e servem como fonte de poeira dos anéis jupiterianos.
Os outros satélites de Júpiter são "irregulares", cujas órbitas, prógradas ou retrógradas, estão significantemente mais longe do planeta, e possuem maiores inclinações e excentricidades orbitais. Estes satélites eram provavelmente corpos menores que foram capturados pelo planeta. Outros 13 satélites recentemente descobertos que nao foram nomeados, mais um 14o, cuja órbita não foi ainda estabelecida.
Ordenadas por distância crescente a júpiter:
Métis • Adrasteia • Amalteia • Tebe
Temisto
Carpo • S/2003 J 12 • S/2011 J 1
Ananke • Praxidique • Harpalique • Iocasta • Euante • Tione
Euporia • S/2003 J 3 • S/2003 J 18 • Telxinoi • Helique • Ortósia • S/2003 J 16 • Hermipe • Mneme • S/2003 J 15  • S/2010 J 2
Herse • S/2003 J 10 • Pasite • Caldene • Arque • Isonoe • Erinome • Cale • Aitne • Taigete • S/2003 J 9 • Carme • S/2003 J 5 • S/2003 J 19 • Calique • Euquelade • Calicore
Euridome • S/2003 J 23 • Hegemone • Pasife • Esponde • Cilene • Megaclite • S/2003 J 4 • Caliroe • Sinope • Autonoe • Aoede • Coré  • S/2011 J 2 • S/2010 J 1
S/2003 J 2
As quatro maiores:




As luas de Saturno:
Ao todo são 56 Luas!

Pan 
Dafne 
Atlas 
Prometeu 
S/2004 S 6 
S/2004 S 4 
S/2004 S 3 
Pandora 
Epimeteu 
Jano 
Mimas 
Methone 
Palene 
Encélado 
Tétis 
Telesto 
Calipso 
Dione 
Helene 
Polideuces 
Réia 
Titã 
Hiperião 
Japeto 
Kiviug 
Ijiraq 
Febe 
Paaliaq 
Skathi 
Albiorix 
S/2004 S 11 
Erriapo 
S/2006 S 8 
Siarnag 
S/2004 S 13 
S/2004 S 4 
S/2004 S 19 
S/2006 S 6 
Tarvos 
Mundilfari 
S/2004 S 1 
S/2004 S 17 
S/2004 S 15 
Narvi 
Suttungr 
S/2004 S 14 
S/2004 S 12 
S/2004 S 9 
Thrymr 
S/2004 S 10 
S/2004 S 18 
S/2004 S 7 
S/2006 S 6 
S/2004 S 16 
S/2006 S 7 
S/2006 S 2 
Ymir 
S/2006 S 5 
S/2004 S 8 

As  maiores luas de Saturno:




As luas de Úrano:
No total são 27 luas
Cordélia
Ofélia
Branca
Créssida
Desdemona
Juliet
Portia
Rosalind
Belinda
Puck
Miranda
Ariel
Umbriel
Titania
Oberon
1997U1
Caliban
1999U1
1997U2
Sycorax
1999U2
1999U3
2001U1
2003U1
2003U2
1986U10

As maiores luas de Úrano:





As luas de Neptuno!

Neptuno tem treze satélites naturais conhecidos:
Náiade
Talassa
Despina
Galateia
Larissa
Proteu
Tritão
Nereida
Halimede
Sao
Laomedeia
Psamathe
Neso

A maior lua de Neptuno Tritão:





Planetoides do sistema solar!
Planetas anões são objetos do sistema solar que:

- orbitam o Sol;

- tem uma forma quase redonda;

- não tem uma vizinhança limpa, ou seja, não estão livres de corpos cujas órbitas possam causar colisões;

- não são satélites.

Os planetoides ou planetas anões são os seguintes:

Plutão
Ceres
Éris
Caronte (alguns astrônomos consideram Caronte apenas a maior lua de Plutão)
Makemake
Haumea

Corpo menor do sistema solar!

Um corpo menor do sistema solar, anteriormente conhecido como planeta menor, é um termo que agrupa os corpos celestes que têm dimensão inferior à de um planeta anão. Ou seja, agrupa todos os asteroides da cintura de asteroides (exceto, Ceres que passou a ser definido como planeta anão), assim como os cometas e a maioria dos transneptunianos. Entre os principais objetos do cinturão dos asteroides estão: 2002 VE68, 704 Interamnia, 52 Europa, 15 Eunomia, 3 Juno, 87 Sylvia, 16 Psíque, 121 Hermione, 5 Astreia, 9 Métis, 11 Parténope, 7 Íris, 6 Hebe, 324 Bamberga, 24 Themis, 90 Antíope, 92 Undina, 216 Cleópatra, 21 Lutetia, 243 Ida, 288 Glauke, 433 Eros, 490 Veritas, 951 Gaspra, 3753 Cruithne, 4179 Toutatis, 5261 Eureka, 29075 1950 DA, Apophis, 298 Baptistina, 153 Hilda, 22 Kalliope, 1459 Magnya, 7472 Kumakiri, 945 Barcelona, 434 Hungaria, 65 Cybele, 158 Koronis, 1036 Ganymed, 588 Achilles, 8 Flora, 42 Isis, 15 Eunomia, 2685 Masursky, 5535 Annefrank e 132524 APL. Alguns dos corpos menores do sistema solar como 4 Vesta, 10 Hígia e 2 Palas podem vir a ser reclassificados, no futuro, como planeta anãos, dependendo de estes estarem ou não em equilíbrio hidrostático. Entre os transneptunianos que podem ser considerados corpo menor do Sistema Solar estão: Artjira, Teharonhiawako, Logos, Borasisi, Deucalion, Rhadamanthus e 2000 CR105.
Contudo, o limite mínimo dos corpos menores não é claro, dado que não se sabe se este termo inclui ou não os meteoroides.
Os corpos menores são divididos em grupos e famílias baseando-se em características orbitais.

Cometa!

Os cometas são os únicos pequenos objetos do Sistema Solar que se conhecem desde a mais remota Antiguidade. A civilização chinesa, sempre empenhada em manter registos, tem referências ao cometa Halley (Figura 26.1) desde pelo menos o ano 240 AC. Encontram-se registos gráficos do mesmo cometa na tapeçaria de Bayeux, normanda, do séc. XI, e nos frescos de Giotto na Basílica Superior de Assis, em Itália, do séc. XIV.
Atualmente estão catalogados cerca de 1000 cometas, dos quais cerca de 150 têm períodos orbitais bem identificados, da ordem de 200 anos ou menos (Tabela 1). Estes cometas têm a maior parte das suas órbitas no interior da órbita de Plutão. Os outros, a maioria, embora também sejam seguramente periódicos, têm órbitas de tal maneira longas e excêntricas que só são vistos e identificados uma vez à escala das civilizações humanas.

Na maior parte dos seus percursos orbitais, os cometas são aquilo a que alguém já chamou “bolas de neve sujas”. O principal componente dos cometas é o gelo (de água), contendo também outros gelos e poeiras.

Ao aproximarem-se do Sol os cometas tornam-se ativos quando parte dos seus componentes se vaporizam. É quando se tornam visíveis sem instrumentos a partir da Terra. Podem-se referir, assim, as seguintes partes de um cometa ativo:

o núcleo, relativamente sólido e estável, uma mistura de gelos e poeiras líticas;
a coma ou cabeleira, uma nuvem densa de água, dióxido de carbono e outros gases, sublimados a partir do núcleo pelo calor solar;
a nuvem de hidrogénio, invisível, com milhões de quilómetros de diâmetro e que se estende por dezenas de milhões de quilómetros;
a cauda de poeiras, a mais evidente a olho nu, constituída por poeiras arrastadas pela elibertação de gases;
a cauda iónica, com até algumas centenas de milhões de quilómetros de extensão, composta de plasma por interação com o vento solar.
 Produção da cabeleira e das caudas tem como consequência que, a cada passagem pelo Sol, o cometa vai perdendo matéria até que o que resta é só o núcleo. Alguns pensam, por isso, que pelo menos metade dos asteroides possam ser cometas “mortos”.

A atividade cometária tem outras consequências para nós: as “chuvas de estrelas”. Estas grandes concentrações de pequenas estrelas cadentes que parecem irradiar todas do mesmo ponto no céu dão-se quando a Terra atravessa a órbita de um cometa. Assim, as Oriónideas, em Outubro, correspondem a fragmentos do cometa Halley e as Perseides, em Agosto, são restos do Swift-Tuttle.
Mas, afinal, de onde provêm os cometas? Por que razão é que a matéria que os constitui não se incorporou de forma “ordenada” nos planetas do Sistema Solar ou nos seus satélites?

Ao tentar responder a estas perguntas, o astrónomo Jan Oort notou que não só nenhum cometa aparentava ter como órbita uma cónica aberta (parábola ou hipérbole – que indicariam que provinha do espaço exterior) mas também que havia uma forte tendência para que os afélios das órbita elípticas dos cometas de período longo se agrupassem a distâncias da ordem das 50 000 UA. Com base nesta observação, Oort sugeriu que os cometas de período longo provinham de uma região do espaço, que envolve o Sistema Solar a partir dessa distância. Os seus cálculos indicavam que essa região conteria cerca de 1012 (mil biliões) de cometas, o que implica que conteria cerca de metade da massa do sistema solar. Essa região teórica é hoje conhecida como Nuvem de Oort. Note-se que, a menos que haja missões espaciais especificamente destinadas a investigar a nuvem de Oort, nunca será possível observar a partir da Terra corpos tão pequenos a uma tão grande distância.

Os cometas de período curto provêm de uma região mais próxima, situada para lá da órbita de Neptuno (a partir de cerca de 30 UA): a cintura de Kuiper. Estima-se atualmente que a Cintura de Kuiper possa conter cerca de 35 000 objetos maiores que 100 km – um número muito maior (e uma massa muito maior) que a cintura de asteroides. É provável que Tritão, Plutão e Caronte não sejam mais que os maiores objetos da Cintura de Kuiper.

O cometa Lemmon (C/2012 F6) é atualmente visto nos céus do Hemisfério Sul.
Está mais brilhante que o esperado, mas não é visível a olho nu.
O cometa Lemmon tem uma enorme cabeleira verde limão e uma ténue cauda.

Este cometa vai mover-se para os céus do Hemisfério Norte enquanto simultaneamente se aproxima do Sol.
Consequentemente, no final de Março terá uma magnitude 3 e poderá ser visto a olho nu





Asteroide!
Um asteroide (pré-AO 1990: asteroide) são corpos rochosos e metálicos que possuem órbita definida ao redor do Sol, fazendo parte dos corpos menores do sistema solar.
Possui geralmente da ordem de algumas centenas de quilômetros apenas. É também chamado de planetoide. O termo "asteroide" deriva do grego "astér", estrela, e "oide", sufixo que denota semelhança. São semelhantes aos meteoros, porém em dimensões bem maiores, possuindo forma e tamanhos indefinidos.
Já foram catalogados mais de 20 mil asteroides, sendo que diversos deles ainda não possuem dados orbitais calculados. São desconhecidos quase todos os de menor tamanho, os quais acredita-se que existam cerca de 1 milhão. Estima-se que mais de quatrocentos mil possuam diâmetro superior a um quilômetro. Se juntássemos a massa de todos os asteroides conhecidos, ela seria inferior à massa da Lua. 

Uma foto do astroide Gaspra:




Meteorito!
Um meteorito é a denominação dada quando um meteoroide, formado por fragmentos de asteroides ou cometas ou ainda restos de planetas desintegrados, que podem variar de tamanho desde simples poeira a corpos celestes com quilômetros de diâmetro, alcançam a superfície da Terra, pode ser um aerólito (rochoso), siderito (metálico) ou siderólito (metálico-rochoso).

Ocorrências por ano
Os meteoritos pesam cerca de 10g e caem na terra numa média de 1 para cada 2.590 km² a cada ano.
Tamanho
Variam de pequenas partículas a algumas centenas de toneladas.
Velocidade
A velocidade média é de 100 km/h.
Velocidade máxima
8.400km/h ao entrar na atmosfera terrestre.
Vítimas mortais
Não há registro de mortes humanas.
Os meteoritos são chamados de estrelas cadentes por causa do rastro de luz que eles provocam ao cair, queimando-se na atmosfera da Terra.
Eles são pedaços de matéria do espaço que acabam presos em nossa atmosfera; a maioria se desintegra inofensivamente, enquanto alguns caem como se fossem pedras atiradas de um edifício alto.
Eles podem dar um susto, se caírem no seu telhado ou em seu carro! Mas, felizmente, os meteoritos grandes são raros - em média, apenas um meteorito de 1m de diâmetro cai na Terra a cada ano. O maior de todos de que se tem registro é conhecido como Hoba West. Ele foi encontrado na Namíbia em 1920, pesando 60 toneladas.
Acredita-se que os meteoritos que veem de Marte contêm vestígios de matéria orgânica, sugerindo que o planeta teve um clima mais húmido e quente há cerca de 3 bilhões de anos.
Uma foto de um meteorito (estrela cadente):




Cintura de Kuiper!
 Cintura de Kuiper (português europeu) ou Cinturão de Kuiper (português brasileiro), também chamada Cintura de Edgeworth ou Cintura de Edgeworth-Kuiper, é uma área do sistema solar que se estende desde a órbita de Neptuno (a 30 UA do Sol) até 50 UA do Sol. Os objetos do cinturão de Kuiper são comumente chamados de KBO (Kuiper belt object).
Sua existência foi sugerida por Gerard Kuiper (1905-1973) em 1951. Em 1993, Miles Standish reanalisou os dados, e descobriu que a anomalia era menor. No entanto, desde a descoberta de 1992 QB1 - o primeiro objeto nesta região -, já foram catalogados mais de mil outros pequenos objetos transneptunianos. Acredita-se que nesta região existam mais de 100 mil pequenos corpos celestes.
Destes, são conhecidos doze com diâmetro de quase ou mais de 1000 km inclusive um que é definitivamente maior que Plutão. (embora haja incertezas de 10-15%)

Nuvem de Oort!
A nuvem de Oort, também chamada de nuvem de Öpik-Oort, é uma nuvem esférica de cometas e asteroides hipotética (ou seja, não observada diretamente) que possivelmente se localize nos limites do Sistema Solar, a cerca de 50 000 UA, ou quase um ano-luz, do Sol. Isso faz com que ela fique a aproximadamente um quarto da distância a Próxima Centauri, a estrela mais próxima da Terra além do Sol. O cinturão de Kuiper e o disco disperso, as outras duas regiões do Sistema Solar que contêm objetos transnetunianos, se localizam a menos de um centésimo da distância estimada da nuvem de Oort. A parte externa da nuvem de Oort define o limite gravitacional do Sistema Solar.[2]
Segundo algumas estimações estatísticas, a nuvem poderia abrigar entre um e cem bilhões (1012 - 1014) de cometas, sendo a sua massa cerca de cinco vezes a da Terra.
Acredita-se que a nuvem de Oort, que recebe o seu nome graças ao astrônomo holandês Jan Oort, compreende duas regiões distintas: uma parte externa esférica e uma parte interna em forma de disco, ou nuvem de Hills. Os objetos da nuvem de Oort são compostos principalmente por gelo, amônia e metano, entre outros, e foram formados perto do Sol, nos primeiros estágios de formação do Sistema Solar. Então, chegaram às suas posições atuais na nuvem de Oort devido a efeitos gravitacionais causados pelos planetas gigantes.
Embora não se tenha feito nenhuma observação direta da nuvem de Oort, astrônomos acreditam que ela é a fonte de todos os cometas de longo período e de tipo Halley, além de muitos centauros e cometas de Júpiter. A parte externa da nuvem de Oort é muito pouco influenciada pela gravidade do Sol, e isso faz com que outras estrelas, incluse a própria Via Láctea, possam interferir na órbita de seus objetos e mandá-los para o Sistema Solar interior. De todos os cometas de curto período do Sistema Solar, muitos podem vir do disco disperso, mas alguns podem ter se originado na nuvem de Oort.


Fontes de:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipédia:Página_principal
http://astropt.org/blog/
http://www.atualfm.com.br/site/
http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.br/
http://super.abril.com.br/home/


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2013 às 14:13)

só uma coisa traduz para português, é kilómetro e não kilômetro só para exemplo , em Portugal é nave espacial e não espaçonave  épa é o mínimo que se pede apesar de ser um fórum com base em Portugal , e a iniciativa é boa


----------



## camrov8 (21 Fev 2013 às 14:17)

já agora pergunto ao moderadores em que pé esta o fórum com ou sem acordo ou a vontade do freguês


----------



## vitamos (21 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

camrov8 disse:


> já agora pergunto ao moderadores em que pé esta o fórum com ou sem acordo ou a vontade do freguês



Até ver à vontade do freguês.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Fev 2013 às 14:52)

Se poderes, desenvolve as luas, qualquer coisa como Io, a lua mais densa do sistema solar, ou Ganymedes a maior lua do sistema solar, de resto tá bom.

Já em relação ao português, sem ofender os colegas brasileiros, faz-me confusão... especialmente a falta de pronomes nalgumas citações.


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

camrov8 disse:


> só uma coisa traduz para português, é kilómetro e não kilômetro só para exemplo , em Portugal é nave espacial e não espaçonave  épa é o mínimo que se pede apesar de ser um fórum com base em Portugal , e a iniciativa é boa



Corrigido para portugês de Portugal com o novo acordo ortografico , se algo estiver mal é reclamar com a microsoft


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2013 às 21:18)

A nossa Lua!

A LUA
Orbita em volta da Terra a uma distância média à Terra  de 384 400 (km)
Excentricidade orbital
0.0549
Período sideral (dias) 
27.3217
Inclinação orbital
5.145º
Velocidade orbital média (km/s)
29.78
Período de rotação (dias)
27.3217
Inclinação do eixo de rotação
6.68º
Magnitude visual máxima
-12.74
Número de Satélites
0
Dados Físicos
Raio equatorial (km)
1738.1
Massa (kg)
0.07349 X 1024
Volume (km3)
2.1958 X 1010
Densidade média (g/cm3)
3.350
Gravidade à superfície no equador (m/s2)
1.62
Velocidade de escape equatorial (km/s)
2.38
Temperatura média à superfície (K)
~100 - 400
Albedo normal
0.12
Momento magnético dipolar (Gauss R3)
0
Pressão atmosférica à superfície (mbar)
3 X 10-12
Composição da atmosfera
He, Ne, H2, Ar
Missões espaciais
Luna 1-24; Pioneer 4; Ranger 4-9; Zond 3-8; Surveyor 1-7; Lunar Orbiter 1-5; Apollo 8-17; Muses-A; Galileo; Clementine; Lunar Prospector; SMART 1; Lunar-A (2003); Selene (2003)

A distância Terra-Lua foi medida por radar e por laser,  um laser é disparado até um dos espelhos (prismas retro-refletores, que refletem a luz na mesma direção da luz incidente) colocados pelos astronautas na Lua (missões Apolo 11, 14 e 15), e o tempo de ida e vinda do laser é medido. Seu valor médio é de 384 403 km e varia de 356 800 km a 406 400 km. A excentricidade da órbita da Lua é de 0,0549. Cada prisma tem 3,8 cm, e os espelhos deixados pela Apolo 11 e 14 têm 10 prismas cada, enquanto o deixado pela Apolo 15 tem 300. Outro refletor francês também foi instalado pela missão russa não tripulada Lunakhod 2. Ao chegar na superfície da Lua, o feixe tem aproximadamente 6,5 km. O sinal de retorno é muito fraco para ser visto a olho nu, mas em boas condições chega a 1 fótons por segundo. 
A Lua tem três movimentos principais: rotação em torno de seu próprio eixo, revolução em torno da Terra e translação em torno do Sol junto com a Terra, mas existe também um pequeno movimento de libração. 
Devido à rotação sincronizada da Lua, a face da Lua que não podemos ver chama-se face oculta, que só pode ser fotografa pelos astronautas ou naves em órbita da Lua.

À medida que a Lua viaja ao redor da Terra ao longo do mês, ela passa por um ciclo de fases, durante o qual sua forma parece variar gradualmente. O ciclo completo dura aproximadamente 29,5 dias. Esse fenómeno é bem compreendido desde a Antiguidade. Acredita-se que o grego Anaxágoras (˜ 430 a.C.), já conhecia a sua causa, e Aristóteles (384 - 322 a.C.) registrou a explicação correta do fenómeno: as fases da Lua resultam do fato de que ela não é um corpo luminoso, e sim um corpo iluminado pela luz do Sol.
A face iluminada da Lua é aquela que está voltada para o Sol. A fase da lua representa o quanto dessa face iluminada pelo Sol está voltada também para a Terra. Durante metade do ciclo essa porção está aumentando (lua crescente) e durante a outra metade ela está diminuindo (lua minguante). Tradicionalmente apenas as quatro fases mais características do ciclo - Lua Nova, Quarto-Crescente, Lua Cheia e Quarto-Minguante - recebem nomes, mas a porção que vemos iluminada da Lua, que é a sua fase, varia de dia para dia. Por essa razão os astrônomos definem a fase da Lua em termos de número de dias decorridos desde a Lua Nova (de 0 a 29,5) e em termos de fração iluminada da face visível (0% a 100%). Recapitulando, fase da lua representa o quanto da face iluminada pelo Sol está na direção da Terra.
As quatro fases principais do ciclo são:
Lua Nova:
•	Lua e Sol, vistos da Terra, estão na mesma direção
•	A Lua nasce   6h e se põe   18h.
A Lua Nova acontece quando a face visível da Lua não recebe luz do Sol, pois os dois astros estão na mesma direção. Nessa fase, a Lua está no céu durante o dia, nascendo e se pondo aproximadamente junto com o Sol. Durante os dias subsequentes, a Lua vai ficando cada vez mais a leste do Sol e, portanto, a face visível vai ficando crescentemente mais iluminada a partir da borda que aponta para o oeste, até que aproximadamente 1 semana depois temos o Quarto-Crescente, com 50% da face iluminada.
Lua Quarto-Crescente:
•	Lua e Sol, vistos da Terra, estão separados de 90°.
•	a Lua está a leste do Sol e, portanto, sua parte iluminada tem a convexidade para o oeste.
•	a Lua nasce  meio-dia e se põe   meia-noite
A Lua tem a forma de um semi-circulo com a parte convexa voltada para o oeste. Lua e Sol, vistos da Terra, estão separados de aproximadamente 90°. A Lua nasce aproximadamente ao meio-dia e se põe aproximadamente à meia-noite. Após esse dia, a fração iluminada da face visível continua a crescer pelo lado voltado para o oeste, até que atinge a fase Cheia.
Lua Cheia
•	Lua e Sol, vistos da Terra, estão em direções opostas, separados de 180°, ou 12h.
•	a Lua nasce   18h e se põe   6h do dia seguinte.
Na fase cheia 100% da face visível está iluminada. A Lua está no céu durante toda a noite, nasce quando o Sol se põe e se põe no nascer do Sol. Lua e Sol, vistos da Terra, estão em direções opostas, separados de aproximadamente 180°, ou 12h. Nos dias subsequentes a porção da face iluminada passa a ficar cada vez menor à medida que a Lua fica cada vez mais a oeste do Sol; o disco lunar vai dia a dia perdendo um pedaço maior da sua borda voltada para o oeste. Aproximadamente 7 dias depois, a fração iluminada já se reduziu a 50%, e temos o Quarto-Minguante.
Lua Quarto-Minguante
•	a Lua está a oeste do Sol, que ilumina seu lado voltado para o leste
•	a Lua nasce  meia-noite e se põe   meio-dia
A Lua está aproximadamente 90° a oeste do Sol, e tem a forma de um semi-circulo com a convexidade apontando para o leste. A Lua nasce aproximadamente à meia-noite e se põe aproximadamente ao meio-dia. Nos dias subsequentes a Lua continua a minguar, até atingir o dia 0 do novo ciclo.
O intervalo de tempo médio entre duas fases iguais consecutivas é de 29d 12h 44m 2.9s (  29,5 dias). Esse período é chamado mês sinódico, ou lunação, ou período sinódico da Lua.






Eclipses!

Um eclipse acontece sempre que um corpo entra na sombra de outro. Assim, quando a Lua entra na sombra da Terra, acontece um eclipse lunar. Quando a Terra é atingida pela sombra da Lua, acontece um eclipse solar.

Quando um corpo extenso (não pontual) é iluminado por outro corpo extenso definem-se duas regiões de sombra:
•Umbra: região da sombra que não recebe luz de nenhum ponto da fonte.
•Penumbra: região da sombra que recebe luz de alguns pontos da fonte.
A órbita da Terra em torno do Sol, e a órbita da Lua em torno da Terra, não estão no mesmo plano, ou ocorreria um eclipse da Lua a cada Lua Cheia, e um eclipse do Sol a cada Lua Nova.


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2013 às 21:56)

As principais luas do sistema solar a seguir á nossa!

Ganimedes!
Ganimedes é a maior lua de Júpiter e é a maior no nosso sistema solar, com um diâmetro de 5,262 km (3,280 milhas). Se Ganimedes orbitasse o Sol em vez de Júpiter, poderia ser classificado como um planeta. Tal como Calisto, Ganimedes é principalmente composto por um núcleo rochoso com um manto de água/gelo e uma crusta de rocha e gelo. A sua baixa densidade de 1.94 gm/cm3, indica que o núcleo ocupa cerca de 50% do diâmetro do satélite. O manto de Ganimedes é provavelmente composto por gelo e silicatos, e a crusta é provavelmente uma camada espessa de água congelada.
Ganimedes não tem atmosfera conhecida, mas recentemente o Telescópio Espacial Hubble detetou ozono na superfície. A quantidade de ozono é pequena comparada com a da Terra. É produzida quando as partículas carregadas são capturadas pelo campo magnético de Júpiter e caem na superfície de Ganimedes. À medida que as partículas carregadas penetram na superfície gelada, as partículas de água são rompidas, produzindo o ozono. O processo químico indica que Ganimedes provavelmente tem uma atmosfera de oxigénio fine e ténue idêntica à detetada em Europa.
Ganimedes teve uma história geológica complexa. Tem montanhas, vales, crateras e correntes de lava. Ganimedes está manchada por regiões claras e escuras. Apresenta um grande número de crateras, especialmente nas regiões escuras, o que mostra uma origem antiga. As regiões brilhantes mostram uma espécie de terreno diferente - está sulcado por gargantas e cordilheiras. Estas formações formam padrões complexos e têm um relevo vertical com poucas centenas de metros e uma extensão de milhares de quilómetros. Estas formações foram aparentemente formadas mais recentemente do que as áreas escuras com crateras talvez devido às tensões dos processos tectónicos globais. A verdadeira razão é desconhecida; no entanto, parece ter havido uma expansão da crosta o que causou a sua rotura e separação.

O Interior de Ganimedes 
As imagens da Voyager foram usadas para criar uma vista global de Ganimedes. O corte revela a estrutura interior desta lua gelada. Esta estrutura consiste em quatro camadas baseadas em medidas do campo gravitacional de Ganimedes e análises teóricas com base na massa, dimensão e densidade conhecidas de Ganimedes A superfície de Ganimedes é rica em água gelada e as imagens da Voyager e da Galileo mostram formações que são evidência de ruturas geológicas e tectónicas da superfície, no passado. Tal como na Terra, estas formações geológicas refletem forças e processos nas profundezas de Ganimedes. Baseado em modelos geoquímicos e geofísicos, os cientistas supõem que o interior de Ganimedes consiste de: a) uma mistura indiferenciada de rocha e gelo ou b) uma estrutura diferenciada com um grande 'núcleo' de tamanho lunar de rocha e possivelmente ferro rodeado por uma espessa camada de gelo macio quente coberto por uma crusta fina mais fria e rígida. As medições do campo gravitacional de Ganimedes obtidas pela Galileo durante o primeiro e o segundo encontros com esta imensa lua foram basicamente confirmar o modelo diferenciado e permitir que os cientistas calculem a dimensão destas camadas com mais precisão. Além disso, os dados sugerem que existe um núcleo denso metálico no centro do núcleo rochoso. Este núcleo metálico sugere um grau de aquecimento maior algures no passado de Ganimedes do que tinha sido proposto e pode ser a origem do campo magnético de Ganimedes descoberto pela experiências espaciais físicas da Galileo. 





Titan!
Titan é a maior lua de Saturno e a segunda maior lua do sistema solar, rivalizando unicamente com a lua de Júpiter, Ganimedes. Antes dos encontros da Voyager, os astrónomos suspeitavam que Titan poderia ter uma atmosfera. Os cientistas também acreditavam que podiam ter encontrado mares líquidos de metano ou etano; a água poderia ter congelado devido à temperatura baixa à superfície de Titan. Esperando um mundo fora do comum, a Voyager 1 foi programada para obter numerosas vistas de perto de Titan durante a sua aproximação em Novembro de 1980. Infelizmente, tudo o que se conseguiu ver foi uma atmosfera impenetrável coberta com uma densa camada de nuvens. Apenas foram observadas ligeiras variações na cor e no brilho.
Apesar de Titan ser classificada como lua, é maior do que os planetas Mercúrio e Plutão. Tem uma atmosfera planetária que é mais densa do que as de Mercúrio, Terra, Marte e Plutão. A pressão atmosférica perto da superfície é de cerca de 1.6 bars, 60 porcento maior do que a da Terra. O ar de Titan é predominantemente composto por nitrogénio com outros hidrocarbonos que dão a Titan a sua tonalidade alaranjada. Estes hidrocarbonos são os blocos que compõem os aminoácidos necessários para a formação da vida. Os cientistas acreditam que o ambiente de Titan pode ser semelhante ao da Terra antes da vida ter começado a encher a atmosfera de oxigénio.
A temperatura à superfície de Titan parece ser de cerca de -178°C (-289°F). O metano parece estar abaixo da pressão de saturação perto da superfície de Titan; provavelmente não existem rios e lagos de metano, apesar da analogia com a água na Terra. Pelo contrário, os cientistas acreditam que existem lagos de etano que contêm metano dissolvido. O metano de Titan, devido ao processo contínuo de fotoquímica, é convertido em etano, acetileno, etileno e (quando combinado com nitrogénio) cianido de hidrogénio. Esta última é uma molécula especialmente importante; é um elemento necessário para a criação de aminoácidos.
As sondas Voyager não foram capazes de penetrar as espessas camadas de nuvens mas revelaram que Titan é um dos lugares mais interessantes no sistema solar. Que tipo de paisagem existe abaixo das camadas de nuvens? Que mistérios estão escondidos abaixo destas cortinas cor de laranja? Estas questões terão que esperar até futuras naves serem lançadas para visitarem esta estranha lua. Em 15 de Outubro de 1997, a sonda Cassini foi lançada para um encontro com Saturno em Junho de 2004. Mais tarde, neste mesmo ano, lançará a sonda Huygens, de origem europeia, para uma descida pela atmosfera de Titan. Cassini terá mais de 30 encontros com Titan, construindo um mapa da superfície da lua com um radar semelhante ao usado pela Magalhães para criar o mapa de Vénus.




Calisto!

Calisto é a segunda maior lua de Júpiter, a terceira maior no sistema solar e tem aproximadamente a mesma dimensão de Mercúrio. Orbita logo acima da principal cintura de radiações de Júpiter. Calisto é o satélite com mais crateras do sistema solar. A crusta é muito antiga e foi formada há cerca de 4 biliões de anos, pouco depois da formação do sistema solar.
Calisto não tem montanhas grandes. Provavelmente este facto é devido à natureza gelada da sua superfície. As crateras de impacto e os consequentes anéis concêntricos são quase as únicas formações que se podem encontrar em Calisto. As maiores crateras foram apagadas pelo fluxo da crusta gelada ao longo dos tempos geológicos. Encontraram-se em Calisto duas enormes bacias de impacto de anéis concêntricos. A maior cratera de impacto é Valhalla. É uma região central brilhante que tem 600 quilómetros de diâmetro, e os anéis estendem-se até 3000 quilómetros de diâmetro. A segunda bacia de impacto é Asgard. Mede cerca de 1600 quilómetros de diâmetro.
Calisto tem a densidade mais baixa (1.86 gm/cm3) dos satélites Galileanos. A partir de observações recentes feitas pela sonda Galileo, Calisto parece ser composto por uma crusta com cerca de 200 quilómetros (124 milhas) de espessura. Abaixo da crusta está possivelmente um oceano salgado com mais de 10 quilómetros (6 milhas) de espessura. Abaixo do oceano, está um interior fora do normal que não é inteiramente uniforme nem varia dramaticamente. Antes da Galileo, os cientistas supunham que o interior de Calisto era totalmente indiferenciado, mas os dados recolhidos pela Galileo sugeriram que o interior é composto por rocha comprimida e gelo com uma percentagem de rocha aumentando com a profundidade. Os meteoritos perfuraram a crusta de Calisto, fazendo com que a água se espalhe pela superfície e formando raios brilhantes e anéis à volta da cratera. Não se conhece uma atmosfera em Calisto.




Io!

Io pode ser classificado como uma das menos usuais luas do nosso sistema solar. Vulcanismo ativo em Io foi a descoberta mais inesperada em Júpiter. Foi a primeira vez que foram vistos vulcões ativos em outro corpo do sistema solar. As naves Voyager observaram a erupção de nove vulcões em Io. Há também evidência que outras erupções ocorreram entre os encontros das naves Voyager. Flamas dos vulcões estendem-se a mais de 300 quilómetros (190 milhas) acima da superfície, com material ejetado a velocidades até um quilómetro (0.6 milhas) por segundo.
Os vulcões de Io aparentemente são devidos ao aquecimento do satélite pela oscilação das marés. Io é perturbado na sua órbita por Europa e por Ganimedes, dois outros grande satélites vizinhos, e depois puxado de novo para a sua órbita regular por Júpiter. Este cabo-de-guerra resulta na oscilação das marés até 100 metros (330 pés) da superfície de Io.
A temperatura à superfície de Io é de cerca de -143° C (-230° F); no entanto, mediu-se numa grande mancha quente associada com uma formação vulcânica cerca de 17° C (60° F). Os cientistas acreditam que esta mancha quente pode ser um lago de lava, apesar de a temperatura indicar que a superfície não está fundida. Esta formação lembra os lagos de lava na Terra.
Io é composto principalmente por matéria rochosa com uma pequena quantidade de ferro. Io está localizado dentro de uma cintura de radiação intensa de eletrões e iões atraídos pelo campo magnético de Júpiter. À medida que a magnetosfera roda com Júpiter, varre Io e arrasta consigo cerca de 1,000 quilogramas (1 ton) de matéria por segundo. A matéria forma uma nuvem toroidal de iões que brilha no ultravioleta. Os iões pesados do toro migram para fora, e a sua pressão faz inchar a magnetosfera joviana até mais do dobro da dimensão esperada. Uma parte dos iões mais energéticos de enxofre e oxigénio caem pelo campo magnético na atmosfera do planeta, provocando auroras.
Io age como um gerador elétrico enquanto se move pelo campo magnético de Júpiter, desenvolvendo uma diferença de potencial de 400,000 volts entre os extremos do seu diâmetro e gerando uma corrente elétrica de 3 milhões de amperes que flui ao longo do campo magnético para a ionosfera do planeta.


----------

